# Chessbase Cloud server



## bigalster (Aug 18, 2009)

I am connected to a chessbase game server cloud in Germany.It is a cloud server that allows me to access my chess games database and saves it to this.
I am also running Win 7 Pro on 64-bit system on Acer laptop.
The problem started this week.i am unable to connect to the Cloud server and keep getting a message> "Sorry,cloud server is currently in maintenance please wait a few minutes" Problem is this message never changes and it asks me to log in.Once i log in(and it will sometimes allow me to log in) when i go to access the Cloud server to retrieve my games,this message pops up again.
I have contacted the tech support people at Chessbase in germany where the server is stored but have yet to hear from them. They did briefly ask me if i did any software changes recently and i told them no.

So i got bright idea to perhaps do a System Restore to Monday of this past week(when i knew this Db was functioning properly) and presto! after the System restore,my hunch paid off. I was able to access and resume normal operations with the cloud server all day yesterday. 
When i booted up this morning though,bad news,that evil message reappeared and the problem is back again.

The odd and strange thing is that i also have a PC that runs on Win XP and i have absolutely no problems logging in or accessing the Cloud server using the XP.It just doesn't make sense. So this tells me that there is something on the Acer laptop that is not making the right connection to the server.What that could be i do not know.I did System Restore and it worked but today as i said the problem persists. I did an exclusion for MBAM (full license) that i have on this laptop,thinking that maybe this program is preventing but i really doubt that.

Would anyone out there know what i could possibly do to regain access to the Cloud server? I have changed passwords,thinking that i could fool the server into gaining access but this doesn't seem to make a difference.
Also i have a ticket with technical support in Germany to see what they think and find a possible solution.
I would appreciate any feedback here. Thanks guys


----------

